#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 今日野柳觀浪散心記

## 雷澤龍也

今天因位是放假的最後前一天，加上心情需要抒發所已我去找大海抒發自己的心情
雖然浪真的很大，誕當天還是從港口出海口附近下了水一路游到外面~
而且在水中的感覺像是在玩雲霄飛車還蠻棒的雖然水很冷~
但依舊不能阻止我下水跟大海親近~海洋是我最好的朋友，我在這世界上絕對不會再有比他更好的朋友了

----------


## 馬克

雖然暗暗的,但是拍的不錯喔!浪打起來都抓得好準喔!我都沒有那麼準過!

----------


## 雪麒

很羨慕能有到海邊的機會呢～
←到現在為止還沒有真正意義上的地看海觀浪過（只在飛機上見到過海→_→

照片的比例似乎是16:9？水珠有準確地表現出來，不過也許是因為天氣原因，光線有點昏暗，大概可以後期處理一下或者增加一下曝光度吧～
感覺拍攝時站的位置有點危險吶～拍照和游泳時都要注意安全哦～
雷澤身體一定很強健吧，冬天在海裡游泳實在太佩服了，我連想都不敢想（掩面
最後感謝分享照片⊙w⊙

----------


## 諾藍

從照片上看來天色昏暗...

下海前要注意啊！？...

從照片上來判斷會讓獸滿擔心的...

我喜歡第四張那種水藍色的海面...

好漂亮...

另外像諾雅說的...

下次可以試試看相機的感光及曝光...

讓畫面看起來明亮一些...

最後...雖然我也很不怕冷...

但是還沒冬天下海過...XDD

應該是因為不會游泳的關係吧...

頂多小的發神經時洗冷水、泡冷泉(人家泡溫泉我就愛跳冷泉)...

有空希望能北上讓龍也帶小的導遊一下野柳~...

----------


## 雷澤龍也

因為當天雲層是非常厚的加上使用的是手機而以
當天是真的有下水拉 從旁邊的港口出海口一路由到港口外約80公尺處的海面上
在水里的感覺還不錯 因為當時心情蠻差的

----------

